# Where to buy good photo equipment?



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

a friend looks for good photo equipment for his Nikon D3100. Where are good stores in downtown to buy a camera bag, tripod and UV-Lens?

tx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think you would find it easier in Maadi or Mohandiseen... and I would guess it will be mega bucks.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Doesn't anyone buy from ebay?

Or is it that the post cannot be trusted?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Doesn't anyone buy from ebay?
> 
> Or is it that the post cannot be trusted?




The post is not to be trusted plus the import duty is horrendous...


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Tax on used goods (with proof of being second hand)?
I know my furniture containers are difficult enough when customers are moving house, but not the small courier parcel services.

When I need such small luxury items I ask friends, family or visiting clients to bring them over after winning them in UK ebay auctions.

Alan.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have things sent via DHL from the USA and in all honesty the hassle and tax is not worth it.


----------

